# Antec Earthwatts is good?



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay, well i had 3 opinions so far. 1 Person suggested it, 1 Person was totally against it, and the third opinion was a website that suggested it to me.

So will the Antec Earthwatts 500 be enough power to supply this:

Q6600
DP35DP
2gb Crucial Ballistix
8800GT
SATA 250GB HDD
Antec 900

Do you need any more info? I kind of want to get a lowish price sort of, but i also want it to be able to power my build. Will the Antec EArthwatts 500w be enough

Thanks! I wanted some opinions before buying it. The PSU is a VERY important part, as you all probably know.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No i would say at least a antec trio 650 watt


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow okay... Ill take that into consideration. Why so high?

---

Wow thats nice, and it comes with a 40 dollar mail in rebate! awesome... awesome... I think i will get this then!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The Earthwatts 500 is an excellent power supply, but not for this rig because it simply does not have enough power. YOu do need the Antec 650 to run this baby and to allow for a small bit of future expansion.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Okay... I guess i will have to invest a good amount of my money into this , I guess it will be well worth it though. It looks GREAT!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It is possible the Antec Trio 550 might run this rig as is. However, that would not be wise, because when you want to upgrade anything (that 550 would be maxed out), then you just have to do the thing again. Might as well buy the 650 and then you have a power supply that will permit you to upgrade without having to buy two power supplies, one now and then another when you upgrade.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks tumbleweed36 and i got owned. I heard 99.99 percent great reviews about this thing! hehehe.....


----------



## magistr (Feb 25, 2008)

I am in the market for a psu also. looking to run that same video card. I have the earthwatts 500. I just saw an earthwatts 650 on the antec site, it's new. anyone have an opinion on this? would it do the job? I actually like the whole "green" power thing they have going.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You know, for the both of you, go to NewEgg.com because they have the Antec Trio 650 on sale HERE right now ($74.99 after Mail in Rebate) at a fantastic price. They won't last long at that price, so don't hesitate if you want that supply. This one is made by Seasonic and is a great power supply that is used by many of the techs on this forum. 

I would assume the Earthwatts 650 is a good supply, but I have no experience with the 650 earthwatts. The Earthwatts is normally not as high of quality as the Trio model is IMHO.


----------



## billenium (Dec 2, 2007)

I recently purchased the Antec Trio 650watt a week ago... Looks nice 

Im just going to buy the PNY 8800GT and im gunna start building... MY card wont be here till FRiday though...

Some serious bumpage dont you think?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You will love that 8800gt....one of the great cards that is available at this time of emerging new technology. The 8800 cards will be a standard bearer for a long time to come. Have a great evening.


----------



## magistr (Feb 25, 2008)

I was doing some surfing around and came across the Thermaltake 650W. Would this be sufficient to run the geforce 8800gt? I like the modular cable management features of this one alot!

Brian


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Only if it is the "Toughpower" series. Other Thermaltakes aren't great quality, but the Toughpower is top of the line.


----------



## magistr (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help. I've decided to go with the Corsair TX650 PSU. It will be powering the evga geforce 8800gt superclocked card I plan on buying. It's dimensionally smaller than the silencer 750 quad and the power is provided on a single +12v rail (52A). Apparently PC Power and cooling isn't the only single rail game in town. I read some customer reviews from newegg and they look pretty good. I know corsair is a good company. I few DOA's but that can happen with anything. Opinions on this?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The Corsair is top-of-the-line and a GREAT power supply. A nice choice for you.


----------

